# Piece of litter stuck in cat's nose



## SweetTea (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi, I need some help! After my 4 month old kitten used the litterbox this afternoon she somehow got some of it stuck in her nose... it's like a little chunk of dried litter right at the entrance of one side of her nose. I tried to remove it with my fingers but it feels pretty stuck in there. I also tried wetting my finger and that didn't work either... so any idea's on how to get it out??


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

A damp terrycloth washcloth should take it off. Or just leave it alone, it will come of on its own shortly. My cat gets the litter stuck to her nose all the time.


----------

